
Rogue One: an “engineering ethics” case-study disguised as a Star Wars movie - mpweiher
https://boingboing.net/2016/12/19/rogue-one-an-engineering-et.html
======
anilgulecha
Original: [http://www.scifipolicy.com/blog/2016/12/18/rogue-one-an-
engi...](http://www.scifipolicy.com/blog/2016/12/18/rogue-one-an-engineering-
ethics-story)

[Currently: [https://boingboing.net/2016/12/19/rogue-one-an-
engineering-e...](https://boingboing.net/2016/12/19/rogue-one-an-engineering-
et.html)]

